# Bremen: Diablo 3 im Handel



## Gramir (14. Mai 2012)

He Leute. 
Ich weiss einige Amazon besteller haben schon ihre Diablo 3 Version. Hab es total verpennt mir eins zu bestellen und dachte
gehst mal in die City nach Bremen. War erst bei Kartstadt nichts. 
Als ich dann bei Saturn war glotze mich im Regal Diablo 3 an für 49.99 zudem machen die ein Mitternachtsverkauf von 14. - zum 15. von 0.00 bis 2.00

Also wer will ab in die City zu Saturn in der Pause. 
Diablo 3 für 49.99

Ob sie die CE haben weiss ich leider nicht. Ich war froh das ich meine Version habe 

MFG


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2012)

Hab bei Amazon bestellt und meine ist nicht da  Kommt wohl erst morgen.

Grad geschaut bei Amazon, kommt wohl erst am 16... Top Leistung, wie immer <3


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab bei Amazon bestellt und meine ist nicht da  Kommt wohl erst morgen.
> 
> Grad geschaut bei Amazon, kommt wohl erst am 16... Top Leistung, wie immer <3



Wann hast du den bestellt, meine CE ist gerade auf dem Weg


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2012)

Vor 8 Tagen hab ich bestellt.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

kumpel wurde auch schon beliefert. unser laden (expert) weigert sich weiterhin standhaft die CEs rauszurücken und verweist auf morgen.
anderer laden der expert reihe ebenfalls. kleiner gamesladen ums eck verkaufts auch schon, aber hat keine CEs.
kotzen könnt ich.. wird wohl nix mit zocken heut nacht und ich hab so ein jucken im bein, was andeutet das ich mir die vorbestellte CE auch in die haare schmieren kann


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Ach ich würd das nicht so eng sehn. Die Hälfte der Spieler wird vermutlich eh nicht spielen können, weils Login-Probleme gibt. Drum spiel ich das auch erst morgen Abend


----------



## Belgor (14. Mai 2012)

Mhh denkste morgen Abend, wenn noch mehr Leute das Game haben wirds besser ? Ich hoffe ja, dass Blizzard genügend Serverkapazität bereit stellt !!


----------



## Sanogassar (14. Mai 2012)

14.00h im Blödmarkt... Stapelweise Collectors und normale Versionen.
Warten auf 17.00h fürs Installieren. Stressiger Abend. Erst GW2 Stresstest dann D3...
Und wer geht morgen für mich auf Frühschicht? -.-


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2012)

jup berlin gitbs das auch überall nachgeworfen. nur ce hab ich keine gesehn. saturn hat wohl ziemlich wenig bekommen


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

meine CE bekomm ich morgen 9:00 ! wenigstens das..


----------



## Geloran (14. Mai 2012)

Was ihr nicht vergessen dürft: Grundsätzlich darf noch NIEMAND diese Version offen verkaufen, und jeder Laden, der an den deutschen VErtrieb gemeldet wird, muss mit einer konventionalstrafe rechnen. Die großen, wie Saturn und Mädchen Markt, die Juckt das kaum, aber einen kleinen Gamesladen kann sowas schon mal ruinieren. Und für die CE ist die Konventionalstrafe sicher zwei- bis dreimal so hoch wie für die normale Box


----------



## Nasty11 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Freitagabend bei Amazon bestellt, CE gabs natürlich längst keine mehr, dafür habe ich die Standartversion heut morgen gleich bekommen. Wie sich jetzt rausstellte hatte ich wohl Glück, weil die ja jetzt bei Amazon auch ausverkauft ist. Und so schön die Mitternachtsevents sind... nachdem im MM von WotlK, bin ich davon nach wie vor kuriert  , das war ziemlich irre damals. Und außerdem hoffe ich darauf, daß die Server halten und ich ab 00:01 Uhr heute Nacht spielen kann .

GreetZ Nasty1


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

zumindest einige große märkte hier in der gegen halten sich auch an den 15ten. obwohl ich morgen früh meine CE abholen kann, wollte ich probieren heute hier noch eine zu bekommen 
media markt aschaffenburg z.b. haut morgen auch erst ihre CEs raus, pünktlich zur ladenöffnung. so wurds mir jefenfalls vom verkäufer gesagt.

ansonsten lagen normale versionen sowohl bei großen ketten als auch kleinen läden schon zu hauf aus. 

eigentlich schade, dass es so einen hick hack gibt. hätte schon auch gerne den rummel ab 17:00 mitgemacht und sowieso heut abend 0:01 wahrscheinlich vergeblich versucht mich einzulogen


----------



## Rävaränd (14. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt ja sowas von kotzen, war auch grad eben bei Saturn in Bremen, frag nach der CE und?
ARSCHKARTE keine einzige CE Box

Weiss wer wo es in Bremen noch CE's gibt?


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

versuchs morgen mal. nach aussagen aus anderen foren haben die großen ketten wohl noch CEs die sie morgen raushauen und so wurds mir auch im media markt hier gesagt. also direkt frühs halt ALLES abklappern und hoffen.
die ladenkette expert verkauft wohl auch erst ab 15. wobei ich eher auf die großen tippen würde. kenn jetzt bremen nicht und was ihr da so alles habt 

ansonsten zum mut machen. aussage vom mcmedia chef hier auf meine frage ob er noch CEs übrig hat.

-> erst schallendes gelächter
-> dann eine 5 minütige rede darüber, dass sie CE im umkreis von 800km nicht mehr zu haben sein wird

also viel erfolg. ansonsten bleibt ja noch ebay, sofern du über den passenden geldbeutel verfügst und dir die CE >130 euro wert ist


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2012)

War ja klar, Amazon hat nicht geliefert, nächstes mal kauf ich lieber die 10 Euro teurere Digitale Version.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> War ja klar, Amazon hat nicht geliefert, nächstes mal kauf ich lieber die 10 Euro teurere Digitale Version.


Wollte vor Wochen auch bei Amazon bestellen, aber genau weil ich davor Angst hatte hab ichs gelassen und bin vorhin in der Mittagspause auf gut Glück in die City. Zuerst Saturn... ausverkauft. Auch keine Werbeaufsteller oder sonstwas mehr zu sehen. Da wurde mir doch langsam mulmig. Ok, gibt ja noch Karstadt und MM um die Ecke. Als erstes zu Karstadt. Und siehe da, dort standen etliche Packungen ganz unglamourös in irgendeinem Regal am Gang. Ohne Werbung, ohne blinkenden Pfeil, nix. Musste auch erst fragen, habs anfangs gar nicht gesehen. Sehr schön, gleich eine Packung geschnappt. Allerdings Preise aus der Hölle, hab 59.99 € berappt. -.- Egal, schon Jahre kein neues Spiel gekauft und man will ja seit langem mal wieder bei Release dabei sein.

Die etwas ältere Kassiererin war denn auch verwundert und fragte mich, ob das "was Besonderes" wäre, weil sie heut ständig diesen Artikel verkauft. Ich erklärte ihr kurz ungefähr was es damit auf sich hat und ging glücklich zurück auf Arbeit. Ausgerechnet heute ist langer Dienstag und ich bin bis 18 Uhr da, typisch. Dennoch Fazit: Nicht immer ist vorbestellen das Allheilmittel.^^


----------



## Remaire (15. Mai 2012)

Ich sag nur Jahrespass (:
Naja bringt mir aber auch nichts weil seit 11:00 Uhr mein Internet immer zusammenbricht blöde Telekom.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nachher mal gespannt, ob unser Media Markt vor der Tür noch welche vorrätig hat  Nicht, dass die Holländer den Laden leergekauft haben :O


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2012)

Post heute wohl spät gekommen... aber immerhin noch geliefert! YAY


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Post heute wohl spät gekommen... aber immerhin noch geliefert! YAY


Na dann viel Spaß beim suchten.^^


----------



## ZombieCat (15. Mai 2012)

Amazon hat wie immer Top Service <3 am 14ten kam die CE hier an. 
Wenn da nicht Hermes wäre: statt beim Nachbarn zu Klingeln, nö kommen wieder am 15.4(!!)2012 aha! Zurück in die Zukunft wuuuush

Naja angerufen und wir konnten es heute beim Kiosk der ein Hermes Shop ist um 16 Uhr abholen. ;-)


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

hehe..meine CE heut morgen 9:00 bei ladenöffnung abgeholt, nachdem sie sie ums verrecken gestern nicht rausgegeben haben.
das lustige war, da standen echt schon 10 leute vor verschlossener tür. einige auch für ne CE. aber da sie nur 3 von >10 vorbestellten bekommen haben und ich relativ früh bestellt hatte, ging eine davon halt an mich und das wurd mir gestern schon gesagt 

komisches gefühl an der theke zu stehn und zu hören wie anderen keine CE gegeben wird, man selbst eine in die hand gedrückt bekommt und fies lachend den laden verläßt ^^


----------



## Ichname (16. Mai 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes. Hab mir am 14.5. im Saturn in München die Standardversion gekauft.
Aber was ich eine Frechheit finde, auf der DVD ist nur der Blizzard Downloader mit ca. 11 mb drauf. Das ist ja
wohl ein schlechter Scherz?? Ich wollte extra unabhängig vom Internet das meiste installieren können.
Ist das normal?


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

Nö, bei mir ist das komplette Spiel drauf. Eine Double-Layer DVD mit 7,66 GB


----------

